# Strikeforce Pick 'em: Fedor vs Henderson



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a signup thread for the next Strikeforce event which takes place in three weeks, Saturday Jul. 30th at 7:30 PM EDT. The main event is a HW battle between Fedor Emelianenko and Dan Henderson from the Sears Centre Arena in Hoffman Estates, IL, USA.












Anybody who likes Strikeforce can sign up, even if they have not played so far. Details on how to pick are below, same format used for UFC events in CPL. Except for one thing... you send a pick for every fight on the main card, but only for two of the fights on the preliminary card. 

The scheduled fights include:



> MAIN CARD
> 
> * Dan Henderson vs. Fedor Emelianenko
> * Marloes Coenen vs. Miesha Tate
> ...


You can send picks whenever confident with the fights. The picks should only be pm'd once unless they add, drop or change a fight on the main card. The offcial card can be seen HERE. If someone signs up and fails to send their picks, they lose their matchup and won't be cleared to fight at the next event. The deadline to send picks is when the Strikeforce event begins, approx. 7:30 PM EDT in the US.

On how to pick fights:



> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> ...


The Strikeforce CPL Grand Prix is in the 2nd round at this event. The 8 members already listed below are competing at this event. 



















Main Event Results pg. 8

hixxy (5-1) vs UFC_OWNS (2-3)

Strikeforce CPL GP

Machida Karate (5-1) vs BobbyCooper (2-4)
Ruckus (3-3) vs Bknmax (4-2)
kantowrestler (3-2) vs dudeabides (2-4)
Couchwarrior (3-3) vs limba (3-3)

Main Card

Ape City (2-1) vs Big_Charm (2-2)
pipe (2-3) vs Hawndo (0-0)
AlphaDawg (1-2) vs slapshot (0-1)
St.Paul Guy (0-0) vs KillingRoad89 (2-2)

*
Members Signed Up

KillingRoad89
St.Paul Guy
AlphaDawg
Hawndo
Ape City
pipe
UFC_OWNS
Big_Charm
slapshot
hixxy
Machida Karate
BobbyCooper
Ruckus
Bknmax
kantowrestler
dudeabides
Couchwarrior
limba
*

Thanks for signing up everybody and a big thanks to limba! I probably don't need to tell you, but the GP trophy and brackets were all made by him. Picks due *Jul. 30th by 7:30 PM Eastern.* Any questions, just ask!







​


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Looks like its our second dance but now in SF. Lets do this Bobby boy!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

If I luck out and beat kanto I get the winner of limba vs the Couchwarrior. Uh oh...


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

How many time's do i have to beat u Ruckus ?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im in! Was gonna fight OWNS at this event, but it looks like he has already been shut up, and banned..


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Seriously, what are we 4-3 (you lead), not what I call domination. And its your turn to lose anyway. Nothing personal, just business homie.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

There room in here for another player? If so Im in.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Signed you up. People can still join up until the 30th, same day they have to send picks by. You and hixxy are the only people not already in the tourney that have signed up so far though.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Ruckus said:


> Seriously, what are we 4-3 (you lead), not what I call domination. And its your turn to lose anyway. Nothing personal, just business homie.


Domination no Destruction after this card Yes :thumb02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I was gonna fight OWNS at this event.. Any idea how long he is banned for Dudeabides?


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

I'll be sending my picks across shortly. Damn pumped for this card! :thumb02:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

hixxy said:


> I was gonna fight OWNS at this event.. Any idea how long he is banned for Dudeabides?


With any luck its permanent, heh.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

hixxy said:


> I was gonna fight OWNS at this event.. Any idea how long he is banned for Dudeabides?


I'm guessing Jul. 14th.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> I'm guessing Jul. 14th.


Ok, ill wait and see, hes gonna wish his ban was permanent after i smash his face in.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Ok, ill wait and see, hes gonna wish his ban was permanent after i smash his face in.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Count me in :thumb02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

We on for this event then OWNS?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> We on for this event then OWNS?


you bet your UFC champion ass we are


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Sign me up, Dude!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Seems like forever since we had either a UFC or Strikeforce Pick Em..


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Can I sign up please?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Signed you up :thumbsup:, any questions about what's said in the first post of the thread just let somebody know.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I'll sign up. I won't have my picks till next week probably though.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Im calling out Hawndo :thumb02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I want my belt back!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> I want my belt back!!


you aint getting that belt back while im in the way. maybe if you lose by less than 40 ill give you the first shot, and dont you laugh toxic your next


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up, everybody. 








*Strikeforce Pick 'em: Fedor vs Henderson Matchups*

Ladies and Gentleman, *it's Showtime, here we go
* with the main event of the evening. 3 rounds of fighting, in the Strikeforce Pick 'em League! Introducing first, in the red corner...the #1 contendor from England... hixxy! His opponent across the cage, fighting out of the blue corner... hailing from ... Gold Coast, Australia... UFC_OWNS! 

Pick 'em rules are on the front page, good luck to you both...

Main Event

*hixxy* (5-1) vs *UFC_OWNS* (2-3)


Strikeforce CPL GP
*
Machida Karate* (5-1) vs *BobbyCooper *(2-4)
*Ruckus *(3-3) vs *Bknmax *(4-2)
*kantowrestler *(3-2) vs *dudeabides *(2-4)
*Couchwarrior *(3-3) vs *limba *(3-3)










Our main card has the rest of the matchups, don't sleep on this card. The signups are still open and every 2 people that sign up before Saturday night will be placed on the undercard.

Main Card

*Ape City* (2-1) vs *Big_Charm* (2-2)
*pipe* (2-3) vs *Hawndo* (0-0)
*AlphaDawg* (1-2) vs *slapshot* (0-1)
*St.Paul Guy* (0-0) vs *KillingRoad89 *(2-2)​

*Remember, picks must be sent by Saturday Jul. 30th at 7:30 PM Eastern or by the time the prelim fights start.*

Send a pick for every main card fight, and for your choice of two prelim fights. Don't forget to take note if the fight card changes, if so just pm your picks to me again. Thanks to limba for making the GP graphics. :thumb01:


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll play. This is open to non-paid members yes?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

St.Paul Guy said:


> I'll play. This is open to non-paid members yes?


yes sir


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Is this your first ever main event OWNS? I feel so sorry for you, you will never want to main event ever again after i smash your aussie face into pieces and send you back home looking nothing like the photo on your passport. Hey you might not even get passport control with your disfigured face.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

pipe said:


> Im calling out Hawndo :thumb02:


I happily accept and am more that willing to "put the stamp on this cat". :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I signed up St.Paul Guy, if we get another signup before the fights on the 30th they will go against him :thumbsup:


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

sign me up


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

St.Paul Guy vs KillingRoad89 ! :fight02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

If St.Paul Guy knows his Strikeforce like he does Bellator then KillingRoad89 could be in for a long night!


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow we got a bunch of people playing. How have I never noticed this before? :confused02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Wow we got a bunch of people playing. How have I never noticed this before? :confused02:


This is the 7th event we have done mate


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Sent my picks.

And now.... :fight02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

just a matter of time before i have both belts. so get out of the way of the tractor hixxy.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> just a matter of time before i have both belts. so get out of the way of *the tractor* hixxy.
> 
> View attachment 3891


I don't know man...

At this moment, hixxy is looking like this:








And you're looking more like...








_:laugh: No hard feelings_


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> I don't know man...
> 
> At this moment, hixxy is looking like this:
> 
> ...


no hard feelings especially when the king of the world is strikeforce and ufc champ after being the first bellator champion, if your a good lad maybe ill give you a title shot


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> no hard feelings especially when the king of the world is strikeforce and ufc champ after being the first bellator champion, if your a good lad *maybe ill give you a title shot*


Deal! :laugh:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

My picks will probably be in tonight. Feeling really really confident about this event. Just need to decide on one more fight, that being the womans title match. I think Liz Carmouche found Marloes Coenens weakness in their fight, and would have won the fight if Coenen had not had pulled the sub off. I think Meisha Tate can take this via UD..


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

hixxy said:


> My picks will probably be in tonight. Feeling really really confident about this event. Just need to decide on one more fight, that being the womans title match. I think Liz Carmouche found Marloes Coenens weakness in their fight, and would have won the fight if Coenen had not had pulled the sub off. I think Meisha Tate can take this via UD..


Coenen vs Tate was my X fight also.

I have to admit, i haven't seen much of Tate's fights and only one of Coenen's fights.

If i remember correctly, this will be a 3 rd fight and that could be a factor. I think Coenen has what it takes to win this, but it's gonna be a close one.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Is it really just a 3 round title fight?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The only people that didn't send picks yet are hixxy, Ape City, and BobbyCooper. Not a rush at all yet, but don't forget to have them in before the prelims start not just the card that airs on Showtime. They say the prelims are starting in 5 1/2 hours (7:30 PM Eastern).


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

My picks are done, im just trying to work out my order...


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

same 

edit: picks are in!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Picks are in, and as we only have Bobbys to go here are my picks for all to see.

Derek Brunson vs. Lumumba Sayers - Brunson KO 1

Tim Kennedy vs. Robbie Lawler - Kennedy SUB 2

Tarec Saffiedine vs. Scott Smith - Saffiedine UD

Dan Henderson vs. Fedor Emelianenko - Fedor SUB 3

Eduardo Pamplona vs. Tyler Stinson - Pamplona UD

Marloes Coenen vs. Miesha Tate - Coenen SD

Paul Daley vs. Tyron Woodley - Woodley UD


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Does anyone know of a Free Live Stream showing SF tonight? I just spent all my money on new Work Out equipment and now im negative in my account lol....

If anyone knows of a good Free Stream website please PM me it THANKS! :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks everybody, all the picks are in, but people still have time to sign up if they want before the prelims start. We'd just need 2 to make a matchup.

kantowrestler you might want to send another pick in place of your Lyle Beerbohm prelim pick, btw.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

What time do the prelims kick off, in about an hour and a half?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

2 hours from now, according to these guys where I was going to follow the unaired fights:

http://mmajunkie.com/news/24616/strikeforce-fedor-vs-henderson-play-by-play-and-live-results.mma

but they always seem to delay them a little.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

So thats half midnight my time then, might stick the PS3 on for abit then to pass the time!

Anybody else posting their picks?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Nearly got Brunson perfect. Had it as my number one pick with first round ko, it ended up first round submission.

VERY bad match up if you ask me, Sayers last fight was against a fighter with a record of 2/6 where as Brunsons last fight was against a fighter with a record of 7/0..


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Can't wait to find a video of that fight whenever able to:



> Round 1 - Brunson swings first as the fighters trade punches. A firefight breaks out against the cage, and Brunson gets the better of it before picking up and slamming Sayers to the mat. Sayers gets back to his feet, but Brunson slams him back down after wrapping him from behind. Sayers again tries to fight his way to back his feet and does so, and another firefight breaks out with heavy blows landing. Sayers tries to pull guard with a guillotine, but Brunson pops out and takes top position. Sayers rolls to his knees as Brunson takes his back. Sayers tries to stand, but Brunson makes it difficult. Brunson instead works some punches to the ears from behind. He then takes back mount before standing and delivering more punches. They land. Sayers, though, is back up, and we reset. Brunson lands a shot that stumbles Sayers. Brunson dives in and misses and crashes head first into the cage. He's back up and then wobbles Sayers with a head kick and unloads a barrage of punches. Sayers hits his knees, and Brunson locks in a rear-naked choke to force a tap-out and end a thoroughly entertaining fight. Derek Brunson def. Lumumba Sayers via submission (rear-naked choke) - Round 1, 4:33


http://mmajunkie.com/news/24616/strikeforce-fedor-vs-henderson-play-by-play-and-live-results.mma


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

WoW good fights on tonight 



> Round 1 - "Big" John McCarthy is the man in the middle of the welterweights. Stinson unloads a combo that staggers Pamplona. No one can quite believes, and Pamplona appears to recover. But Stinson unloads a short right on the button, and Pamplona hits the mat out cold. Stinson follows with a single hammerfist before McCarthy dives in to stop it. This one ends in a quick and shocking knockout that has the crowd in disbelief.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Yep, i had Pamplona to win that fight, oh well..


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow, I wish they would put prelims on the main card the way UFC shows do it.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I can put my feet up now. Job done. One fight into the main card and the main event is all over. OWNS cant catch me now.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Terrible in the early fights.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ive got two out of the four bang on, one other round bang on but not method, and one wrong so far.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Ive got two out of the four bang on, one other round bang on but not method, and one wrong so far.


woodley was pretty miserable, these fights bar this one have all sucked aye


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Ruckus said:


> Terrible in the early fights.


Yeah me also so don't worry


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

4 out of 5 right so far with a score of 75.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

5 out of 6 right so far. Pamplona didn't do too well I heard. 

EDIT: Tate was the underdog!? How!? Damn it. I should have bet on her.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Gj Tate


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I picked Coenen, but chucked half a million creds on Tate in vbookie so im happy


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Got the last fight wrong but I am very, VERY happy that I did. 

WAR HENDO! I'm sorry that I ever doubted you.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> Got the last fight wrong but I am very, VERY happy that I did.
> 
> WAR HENDO! I'm sorry that I ever doubted you.


me too im going with my gut in sf from now on, i was gonna go for hendo,tate,saffidiene but went against myself for some reason congrats hixxy, i still want toxic next


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ouch, got Coenen and Fedor wrong.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for Strikeforce Pick 'em: Fedor vs Henderson
*






The correct calls:



> Salinas-Jones SUB 3
> Brunson SUB 1
> Davis UD
> Stinson KO 1
> ...



*The Matchups

Main Event*

*hixxy* (6-1) vs *UFC_OWNS* (2-4)

*And the winner of tonight's main event ... hixxy!!

He won 78 to 49!!!*

*Strikeforce CPL GP

Machida Karate (5-2) vs BobbyCooper (3-4)
Fight won by BobbyCooper 93 to 78! 

Ruckus (3-4) vs Bknmax (5-2)
Fight won by Bknmax 73 to 48! 

kantowrestler (3-3) vs dudeabides (3-4)
Fight won by dudeabides 58 to 0!

Couchwarrior (3-4) vs limba (4-3)
Fight won by limba 86 to 47!*










*
Main Card

Ape City (2-2) vs Big_Charm (3-2)
Fight won by Big_Charm 83 to 69! FOTN! 

pipe (3-3) vs Hawndo (0-1)
Fight won by pipe 80 to 63! 

AlphaDawg (2-2) vs slapshot (0-2)
Fight won by AlphaDawg 101 to 31! KOTN!

St.Paul Guy (1-0) vs KillingRoad89 (2-3)
Fight won by St.Paul Guy 75 to 51! *​ 

Thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorer on this show was AlphaDawg with 101 points. We'll play again in September if you guys are still into it.


(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks:

hixxy


> Derek Brunson vs. Lumumba Sayers - Brunson KO 1 *20*
> 
> Tim Kennedy vs. Robbie Lawler - Kennedy SUB 2 *16*
> 
> ...


UFC_OWNS


> Fedor Emelianenko KO 2
> Marloes Coenen UD
> Tim Kennedy UD *23*
> Tyron Woodley SUB 1 *14*
> ...


Machida Karate


> Tim Kennedy Sub 2nd *17*
> 
> Tarec Suffiendine Sub 1st *16*
> 
> ...


BobbyCooper


> Tim Kennedy Sub 3 *17*
> Gesias Cavalcante TKO 2 *16*
> Fedor Emelianenko UD
> Derek Brunson Sub 2 *19*
> ...


Ruckus


> Fedor Emelianenko UD
> Miesha Tate SD *16*
> Tim Kennedy KO RD 2 *15*
> Paul Daley KO RD 1
> ...


Bknmax


> Fedor Emelianenko,Submission,Round 1
> Tyron Woodley,Decision (unanimous) *24*
> Miesha Tate,Decision (unanimous) *15*
> Tim Kennedy,Decision (unanimous) *22*
> ...


kantowrestler


> Fedor Emelianenko/Armbar/Round 1
> Marloes Coenen/Armbar/Round 1
> Robbie Lawler/Knockout/Round 1
> Paul Daley/Knockout/Round 1
> ...


dudeabides


> Woodley UD *25*
> Fedor UD
> Kennedy Sub 2 *15*
> Coenen Sub 3
> ...


Couchwarrior


> 1. Fedor Emelianenko, UD
> 2. Tim Kennedy, sub rd 2 *16*
> 3. Marloes Coenen, sub rd 2
> 4. Bobby Green, UD
> ...


limba


> Paul Daley vs. Tyron Woodley - Tyron Woodley, UD *25*
> Dan Henderson vs. Fedor Emelianenko - Fedor Emelianenko, Submission, 2nd rd
> Gesias Cavalcante vs. Bobby Green - Gesias Cavalcante, TKO, 1st rd *15*
> Tim Kennedy vs. Robbie Lawler - Tim Kennedy, Submission, 3rd rd *14*
> ...


Ape City


> Fedor Emelianenko/ decision/ unanimous
> Bobby Green/ tko/ 1
> Marloes Coenen/tko/ round 2
> Tim Kennedy/decision/ unanimous *22*
> ...


Big_Charm


> Fedor via unanimous decision
> Coenen via sub rd 3
> Kennedy via sub rd 2 *15*
> Woodley via split decision *19*
> ...


pipe


> * Marloes Coenen - Sub - Rnd2
> * Dan Henderson - Tko - Rnd2 *21*
> * Tim Kennedy - Sub - Rnd1 *15*
> * Tyron Woodley - Sub - Rnd2 *14*
> ...


Hawndo


> MAIN CARD
> * Paul Daley vs. Tyron Woodley (UD) *25*
> 
> * Tarec Saffiedine vs. Scott Smith (UD) *24*
> ...


AlphaDawg


> Tyron Woodley via UD *25*
> Tim Kennedy via UD *24*
> Miesha Tate via UD *15*
> Tarec Saffiedine via UD *22*
> ...


slapshot


> Gesias Cavalcante, KO/TKO, 3ed. *17*
> Paul Daley KO/TKO, 2nd.
> Fedor, KO/TKO, 2nd,
> Miesha Tate dec, majority *14*
> ...


St.Paul Guy


> Emelianenko via UD
> Coenen vs Sub R3
> Kennedy via Sub R1 *15*
> Woodley via UD *22*
> ...


KillingRoad89


> Fedor R2 Submission
> Paul Daley R1 KO
> Marleos Coenen R2 Submission
> Tim Kennedy R3 Submission *14*
> ...



That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

So Machida Karate is out of the GP.. We both scored 78 in this event, i want my rematch now.

Oh dear kantowrestler.. Shouldn't laugh but 0 out of 7...


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Best score two Strikeforces in a row? OH YEAH!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The GP moves onto the semifinals:

And Bobby the upset man will take on Bknmax the guy who doesn't talk and just wins. While on the other side of the semifinal bracket the guy who lucked past the 2nd round with the lowest winning scores you can find will get beat upside the head with karma when he takes on limba.

And congrats to pipe for being the only one to get the main event right.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> So Machida Karate is out of the GP.. We both scored 78 in this event, i want my rematch now.
> 
> Oh dear kantowrestler.. Shouldn't laugh but 0 out of 7...


wow thats a big margin i lost by for getting one less pick then you, realistically i wont make the same mistakes again, congrats hixxy i think you can challenge MK for the belt now


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> congrats hixxy i think you can challenge MK for your belt now


I fixed that for you.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> I fixed that for you.


well i will fix toxics face for him come next event where i will rebound and take my anger and vengeance out on him


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

im going to retire thats 3 losses in a row lol


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

No idea why I had Fedor when all I spoke about, particularly on facebook was how Hendo was going to maul him, lapse in judgement there


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Hawndo said:


> No idea why I had Fedor when all I spoke about, particularly on facebook was how Hendo was going to maul him, lapse in judgement there


Our contest was quite close. Bad luck.



> kantowrestler
> 
> Fedor Emelianenko/Armbar/Round 1
> Marloes Coenen/Armbar/Round 1
> ...


^ This is the way I wanted this card to go. 

To much grapplesex for me. Since when does hanging on Daleys nuts trying for a takedown win you a fight. Even when he got it there he did nothing. Defending a TD should count for more imo. On a side note Woodleys momma was hilarious, crazy ass god botherer.

I think as we are both 3-3 I should get kantowrestler next.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Machida, im calling you out for a rematch, what do you say!


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Ape city- We had a close one amigo :thumb02:

My two biggest fights that I 'thought' were locks I got wrong. I won lots of $$ with my buddies. 

Coenen surprised me... She usually starts slow but getting subbed took me by surprise.

The Fedor fight.... i'm just upset, but also feel great for Hendo. Both warriors from PRIDE days. I thought Fedor was going to end Hendo, then Dan somehow grabbed a leg in the scramble and sent a nasty uppercut. 

I'm not going to debate the subject of an early stoppage, watching it live looked like a travesty, but then re-watched a few times... still questionable but it's all good. Last big few shots definitely hit the back of Fedor's head.

I was definitely happy with this card overall.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

pipe said:


> Our contest was quite close. Bad luck.


Aye it was, well played buddy. :thumb02:


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Well a win is a win I guess. I really thought Fedor was going to win. 

Next event looks sick.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Big_Charm said:


> Ape city- We had a close one amigo :thumb02:
> 
> My two biggest fights that I 'thought' were locks I got wrong. I won lots of $$ with my buddies.
> 
> ...


Ya close fight man! Grats on the win!

I agree a few of the "locks" in my head ended up being losses. I was actually pretty confident in Green for some reason. 

I don't really watch women's mma outside of SF so I usually end up going off odds, weigh ins, talk on this forum etc. 

My biggest regret is the Fedor fight. I had a sneaky suspicion that Hendo might pull off the H-bomb but I have to admit I caved to the odds makers and my hope that Fedor could pull it off. 

I do agree about the stoppage; watching it live I was screaming foul. I thought it was hella early. After watching it in slow motion many times I'm not sure it was anything less than perfect. Dan was landing huge bombs (didn't notice of they were illegal or not) and the chance of Fedor recovering from that position seemed slim to nill.

Anyways great fight man.

To the rest of you....whatcha backs!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Pipe, I accept your challenge for the next fight card.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Ape City said:


> Ya close fight man! Grats on the win!
> 
> I agree a few of the "locks" in my head ended up being losses. I was actually pretty confident in Green for some reason.
> 
> ...




I have the same sentiments. Tate surprised the heck out of me and Fedor disappointed, but I figured it would be a 50/50.

I thought it was over when Fedor dropped Hendo, then in a split second everything changed.


I need 1 more win and i'm coming for a title shot boys, you heard it here first :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think Tate surprised the heck out of everyone. She submitted the submission specialist. It seems to me that wrestlers have a tendancy to surprise people all the time in MMA.


----------

